# RVs hooked up to homes Mound Septic, tank+pump system work?



## jakegaisser (May 15, 2011)

I am being evicted, but I have family with plenty of land that offered for me to live there out of my 5th wheel. The problem is that the septic is on the highest point of the property. It is a mound septic system, so the only way I can think to hook my RV up would be with some kind of large above ground septic tank that has a pump so it can pump it uphill to the septic system on the property.

Does anyone know if something like this is sold? What are my options?

Also if I were to hook something like that up, how far could I run the lines that pump out to the septic? would I need to be parked close to the septic system?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

There are RV systems that do this. You attach a "macerator" to the outlet of your sewer drain, then you run a hose (typically they provide the hose too) and this hose gets run to the sewer drain or in your case then have a fitting at the above ground septic tank.

The length of the hose has been specified as high as 200 ft, but depends on the company/make/model. In all cases it will depend on how powerful the motor is as it "macerates" (turns into liquid slush) the RV contents and pumps it down the hose and into wherever the other end is connected.

Do a search for RV macerator systems and you'll find several viable options. The prices range from $300 to $500 depending on power, size, accessories and stuff like that. Installation would be extra or if you are so inclined you can try installing it yourself. Probably the hardest thing will be running the 12v power line to power the macerator pump, but many of these systems provide the wiring and instructions to do this. The second hardest thing is getting it connected to the sewer drain connection.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow Art you are just full of knowledge about a lot of Stuff. You must either camp/Rv for most of your life or have had to put use a one time or another in you Rv/camping days.:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Embarrasingly enough, it's not that I know so much, it's that I've learned so much. It really sticks in your mind when you screw up!

LOL, I'm mostly kidding, but if not me, I've seen others' problems or had to help them in some way. I love any form of camping and pretty much have done or do it all, frequently. Since I overplan everything and I am a bigtime gadget freak, I have been able to cover pretty much every option to create my successes and experiences and am able to pass them on since I've pretty much been there, done that.

In 2 days I leave for another trip. I drive with friends to the Eastern Sierras for hiking into the backwoods and drop off some supplies (in Bear proof boxes), and I will be using Base Camp Tenting equipment. Then I'll drive around to Kings Canyon for a 45 mile backpack, eventually picking up the resupply dropped off prior, then loop around back to my truck. Me and my buddies who are much the same are very well prepared. We've always had to bail someone else out of their scrapes but it's quite satisfying being able to do that.

I've been doing this since I was 15. If you want to know how old I am, just add 40 years to that.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

What type of bear proof boxs are you talking about? Like Iron boxes?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, the very large iron boxes. They are large in size and are placed at very popular campsites in the backwoods where many hikers and backpackers travel. In addition, I use a portable bear canister so that when I'm hiking through the wilderness areas, I can keep my food away from varmints if a Bear Box is not present.

And it's not just bears we're talking about. Many other animals squirrels, marmots (groundhogs) mice, birds, etc. like human food too. We must avoid these wild animals from getting too comfortable around humans and these devices help.

I hope jakegaisser doesn't have problems with varmints. Small rodents like to climb up under trailers and make homes for themselves and worse yet, eat or destroy much of the material used in a trailer to use in their own homes. Other forum members report destruction all the time and discuss ways to prevent the destruction and intrusion. Such is Mother Nature and all her offspring.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

what type of weapons do you bring with you if any? In my neck of the woods we have mountain lions and lots of snakes, but I dont think we have bears.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The only weapons I bring are walking sticks and a whole lot of training.

Others have talked about weapons, but I figure if I'm going to "their" house I better learn how to keep "them" safe by staying alert, intelligent and considerate. Besides it's mostly because where I go they don't allow them.

Who am I kidding, my wife doesn't like or allow guns and I just live within that requirement so I don't even own one. Her Constitution overrides the U.S. Constitution & Bill of Rights at our house. Guns are up there with motorcycles. I've never even ridden a motorcycle either. I'm stuck hiking in the wilderness. Sob!


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

well our wife's do control most of our life's. But I was think about guns but some people brings good hunting survival knives. Which I was wonder what a good type might be. In fact I like the knife that Man Vs Wild uses.


----------

